# Bad liverock marine life



## marcandre (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello all,
I have picked up some live rock to put in my tank. There seems to be alot of life on them already. I am worried that i wont be able to recognize the harmfull corals, anemones, mushrooms etc...

All i know is aiptasia is bad. I think i can recognize that one but is there any others i should be worried about?

If i can figure out how to posts pictures on here i will show you what is on them and hopefully get a ¨*w3No wories there, all normal*w3¨


----------



## marcandre (Dec 1, 2011)

almost forgot... Happy New Year to all!!!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Live Rock Hitch Hikers

This will help you along the way in IDing the critters.


----------



## marcandre (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome, thats a great link. i have seen it before but i dont know why i never clicked on the different categories.

The small red organism that i was worried about seems to be foram specie (Homotrema rubrum) which they beleive to be harmless. Other than that i have some worm made tubes (although only one pokes it tail out) and 2 snails.

DUring the cycling phase, should i keep the lights on or off? There is only some cured live rocks right now


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Run the system as if you have fish in it. Your trying to stabilize your tank. So run with skimmer and lights.


----------

